# S3



## BoraBora (Oct 15, 2002)

Hello. I'm I guy from Norway and I just want to show some pictures off my S3 : )
I think I can't post pictures so I just post a link. And then you have to scroll down the page.








It's from a Norwegian Carforum.
http://www.bilforumet.net/show...ber=6


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: S3 (BoraBora)*

Lucky bastard!







 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

